# 3 Sierra ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 16, 2020)

Series Tied Flies and Pheasant Feathers on Curly Maple 
and 1 on Birdseye Maple I cast in Polyester resin finished
up today.

Les


----------



## mark james (Aug 16, 2020)

Those are very nice!


----------

